# UC Davis has a test for splash publicly available



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Horse Tests


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Squee!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Omg!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Po - Test Abby for Frame and Splash!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Thats awesome!!!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I want to start plucking hairs from random horses I see on the side of the road. This is a bad development lol.

Also, I read the info. Three different mutations of Spl, with two of them being lethal when homozygous. I can't wait to see which horses test for which one.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Should be interesting to say the least. I have a friend who is testing her horse (obvious splash) for it.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Wonder who the friend is? 

I am so excited!!! I heard about it this morning, but didn't have a chance to confirm it until this afternoon. Then, I pretty much blew up my phone texting my happy thoughts to everyone I know.

Pulling some hairs tonight and running to the post office tomorrow. Not very excited about having to update my website though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hehehe. I can't wait for the results of the test. 

Which by the way, I HAD to post the testing was available after I talked to you.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

When I finally get a horse, the poor thing is going to have no mane left lol.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I know...I want to scream it from the roof top so everyone knows. I also heard that AQHA is offering a genetic disorders package for just $85 (official announcement hopefully next week)

Now this is great progress, I cannot wait for the day that horse's papers include their genetic color typing and status of genetic disorders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That would be a lovely advancement. They would then have to call a horse what it is and not just what they feel like!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Po - Test Abby for Frame and Splash!


Is it bad that that was my first thought? :lol: Then I thought of CCH having to update her site. Hahaha.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Pulled hairs out this morning. That's just no fun.

First I have to wrangle the hair and spend all kinds of time "deciding" a. where it will hurt the least and b. where a little bald spot, or funky new hairs growing in won't show.

Of course as soon as I get a little chunk wrapped around my finger is the minute the follicles decide there is no way in heck they are going to be ripped out. Pulling only results in a horse acting as though he will fall on top of me because *obviously* my hulk hands are certainly capable of making this a near death experience.
So now, fingers cut up a little & still no hair, I pull out the big guns - a $0.79 half chewed (gee thanks puppy) comb. The hairs practically jump out at the sight of the pink mangled monstrosity. Now my horse is looking at me with welled up eyes, and I'm sure he said something about death-row inmates getting a last meal & better treatment.

I'm sure it will be a day or two, plus some butt scratches and several treats before all is forgiven.

I put the package in the mail today and USPS claims it will be there by Tuesday, so I am very very anxiously awaiting results. This is more exciting than Christmas!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I have just decided that if I still owned my first solid paint, I would be testing her for all sorts of color patterns. As looking back at her pedigree this morning, I found that she has several frame overos on her sire's side and I believe other "overo" patterns on her dam's side (from looking at what pictures were available on allbreed). So, the white she did have could have been frame hiding, and could have had other patterns hiding with it. 

I find color and genetic testing very interesting. I have always enjoyed biology, and there is still so much to learn 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sunny - the horse in your avatar - I bet he tests positive for splash...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

He could have splash, but probably more likely sabino (he's a purebred arab and has produced a couple purebred pintos). Must tell my mom to pull his mane and test it LOL! She is already planning on testing the red factor of one of her mares, so what is one more? Hehehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I bet he has both *whistles* The high whites in the front just always make me think splash... his stripe is very sabino though.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

What does a horse that carries splash look like? 

Before I breed my mare (in whatever century I get around to that!), I was going to send in some hairs to see if she's homozygous for tobiano, so I could breed her to a non-spotted stud, get a pinto foal, and register the baby SSHBEA. (The selection of non-pinto TWH/Racking stallions is worlds better...) Maybe I should test her for splash too... But I don't know if that would be stupid, since I don't know what horses with even a chance of carrying "hidden splash" look like...

Now that I sound like a proper idiot, here's my mare. What kind of overos could she be hiding...












Here's her sire... He looks splashy. I think.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She has splash IMO. And not hidden either lol. That muzzle screams splash to me - splash likes bottom heavy face white. She probably has sabino too, and I would definitely test her for frame if you are planning to breed her.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I have to announce that UC Davis just sent me an email (finally!!) confirming that they received my samples. Results in 5-10 business days.
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

eep! This is excited. Abby's were taken by the mailman today. She's getting both frame and splash tested.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Results are in! Do I dare build up a little suspense?? I think I need a drum roll.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

*makes drumroll noise and then realizes that this is the internet and nobody can hear me* 

--virtual drumroll!--


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Laugh at you two...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

ooooooh!! What are the results?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

DrumRunner said:


> Laugh at you two...


Looks like someone drank their Haterade today. :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

the suspense is KILLING me!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Looks like someone drank their Haterade today. :lol:


****! Haterade?! Not today, all we have is the orange flavor and I don't like that one.. I much prefer the cranberry and uhh.."clear liquid"..flavor..


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

ok sorry didn't mean for the suspense to be that long! I had to screen cap and upload to photobucket from the email I received. Then of course my FB & phone had to be responded to.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

If it's not too much trouble, can we see pics of the tested horses? These are the first results I have seen, and I can't wait to start comparing the different splash mutations!!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I had Snoopy tested just for a fun comparison to Navajo. Navajo is A/A and N/N for Sabino. I fully expected Snoopy to be homozygous because he is 85% white, but I did not anticipate the A/a for him.

A part of me really really hoped Navajo would be homozygous, but it is the same part of me that hopes to win the lottery.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

Can you post pictures of the horses those go to? I would love to see what they look like!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Navajo is completely drool worthy gorgeous..


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Splash Test results are in! | Equine Color Genetics

So here we have a mare that has tested neg for LWO and any Splash mutation... and she has a blue eye...


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Link to my website:
Smokes Navajo - Home

Link to Sire and Dam of both horses:
Facebook

Link to additional photos of Navajo:
Facebook

Link to additional photos of Snoopy:
Facebook

Let me know if any of those links don't work. I think I have the albums set to public. I don't have all of these photos on photobucket and I'm headed out to do chores.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

If it matters to anyone who is big on phenotypes. Snoopy has both super-blue (non-creepy) eyes. Navajo has one blue and one 90% blue with a little speck of brown. His do not appear nearly as deep blue as Snoopy's, but that could be a result of him having dark pigment around both eyes tricking my sight.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

My all time favorite pic of Smokes Navajo -


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree with you CCH, Navajo has a lighter blue tint to his eyes than Snoopy does.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Does Snoopy have any other white patterns?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You mean as in Tobiano Chiilaa? I can say for sure no on that one. Snoopy and Navajo are full brothers. (both are out of crop out AQHA horses with CCH in the process of getting Navajos AQHA papers).

Smokes Navajo Paint


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

So both of them are neg for tobiano and LWO. That sure makes splash look like an incomplete to me. Low white on a heterozygous, high white on a homozygous. I love new tests!!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Snoopy tested N/N for Sabino, Dominant white and splash types 2 and 3. I did not test him for tobiano, but I more than seriously doubt he has it.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> So both of them are neg for tobiano and LWO. That sure makes splash look like an incomplete to me. Low white on a heterozygous, high white on a homozygous. I love new tests!!


I can't remember where I just read that.. Something about indication of homozygous Splash is if they have white up on their sides like Snoopy does. Oh! I think it was Morgan colors, now that I'm typing this. I will check. 

ETA: Yep. http://www.morgancolors.com/splashwhite.htm


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ooooh. Well this is the first test I have seen with a homozygous result, and he certainly seems to fit the theory


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

There are 8 full siblings (including my two) I have personally known 5 of them. If you ever read magazines and saw an ad for Roger Peter's livestock insurance, the paint standing by himself was Smokes Two D Two, he and Snoopy look almost identical except Smokes hip spot & brand are on the right. I'm sure he would have tested SW1/SW1 also.

Then there is another sibling, Smokes Socks who you would not even know was a paint, the face blaze is normal and his socks were mid cannon length. I wish I knew what his test would be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

:happydance: :happydance:

Guess what Breeding Stock Paint is N/O! 

Abbykins!

She's N/N for the 3 Splashes though. boo.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Woot! Always knew that Abby was N/O


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome. She's great example of how frame "hides"


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you have photos of Abby's parents??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I guess it's kind of late to post them because you sent me a picture of her dam earlier and I told you I have no idea what her sire looks like. :lol:

For everyone else that doesn't have my phone number:
Abby's sire is a palomino QH. I can't find a picture of him anywhere, unfortunately.

This is her dam.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

That is a delicious frame mare right there. I love the way the splash is battling with the frame to get white on the legs.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

whooo..got my internet back. This forum and another are a pain to look at on my cellphone...and our internet was down for about 2 weeks while they redid a bunch of the lines!

Anyway...I'm so super excited for this test  And seeing one of my online buddies mares come back neg. for all 3 forms of splash. And she LOOKS splash. And this makes me want to test my own mare so very much! My girl is also tobiano (unsure if het. or homozygous) though and I'd really want to get her tested for frame just to see. And maybe sabino, since she is a gaited pony with a lot of TWH behind her. 


Splash is my alltime favorite pattern ever!


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

have heard from several people that Sw2/n is popping up in testing Gunner-bred horses.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I found TWO horses that are Sw1/Sw2!!!!

*happy dances* random google searches on phrases can lead to some good stuff on facebook..lol


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Neat! Links?


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

The Hunter Barn - Details for Wimpys Golden Gunner she is one of them

and the other I can't find on a website but her name is Capones Getaway Ride. Bald face, low socks/stockings, a bit of white on the chest it looks.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

the results are posted on the facebook group, but it's not a public group. I'm sure she'll update the pages soon though as they seem very gung ho about testing horses for EVERYTHING!


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

And, a friend called UC Davis and they confirmed that Sw2 is in the Gunner line! Now just to track down Sw3!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

BlackCricket said:


> And, a friend called UC Davis and they confirmed that Sw2 is in the Gunner line! Now just to track down Sw3!


 
You would probably be better saying that the SW2 is in the GunSmoke line as that is where Gunner got it from. As it would be wider then just Gunner.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

UC Davis is the one saying Gunner line. I am thinking gunner is sw1/sw2 himself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

They can say it all the want. The fact still stands that it came to him through Gunsmoke. If you beleive it is just him then you would have to beleive it is a mutation that started with him. Based on his dams produce that is not the case.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm guessing they are using him as they figure he is more well known *shrug*. I don't really know much about AQHA/APHA lines...I know who Gunner is, I don't know who Gunsmoke is. 

Kinda like how in Thoroughbreds there are a few frame lines known...but they don't call them after the first TBs that had frame. 

I would be interested in seeing more Gunsmoke lined horses that are splashy that are not related to Gunner


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Miss white trash, Trashadeus, Kattie Gun just to name a few.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Big chex to cash is another. A lot of the Nu Chex To Cash horses that have a lot of white are One Gun crosses which is where most of the white comes from on them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks! Will look them up when I'm on an actual computer and not my phone 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

